# Wee wee Pads vs. outdoor



## laceyluv (Oct 23, 2007)

Lacey goes on the wee wee pads all the time.. she was supposed to be a teacup, so I didn't see the need for her to train outside, plus the thought of walking her outside in the winter months and snow I wasn't too excited about..lol

I feel like she might be outgrowing the pads (she's 7lbs)? Who still has their maltese who's over 1 yr still going on the pads?

She will go outside(only pee, she refuses to poop outside!) if I bring her, but she doesn't connect going to the door when she has to go out. So she'll go right on the pad. I'm afraid if I take them away she'll go on the carpet :smmadder: 

Also, does anyones maltese urine smell? The pads can knock me out sometimes! I asked the Dr. about it but he didn't seem concerned.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie's a bigger girl (8+ lbs) and she is primarily wee wee pad trained. Although she won't miss an opportunity to make po po if she's outside, but it's not a regular thing. We live on the fourth floor of a walk-up, so I knew she was going to be pad trained when I got her. She's 6 1/2 and uses the pad religiously. Her urine doesn't have an odor, though. I would wonder about that. Is it an ammonia smell? I thought that a strong smell could be a sign of infection - maybe I'm wrong though. (Wouldn't be the first time... :biggrin: )


----------



## laceyluv (Oct 23, 2007)

> Bonnie's a bigger girl (8+ lbs) and she is primarily wee wee pad trained. Although she won't miss an opportunity to make po po if she's outside, but it's not a regular thing. We live on the fourth floor of a walk-up, so I knew she was going to be pad trained when I got her. She's 6 1/2 and uses the pad religiously. Her urine doesn't have an odor, though. I would wonder about that. Is it an ammonia smell? I thought that a strong smell could be a sign of infection - maybe I'm wrong though. (Wouldn't be the first time... :biggrin: )[/B]



We are in an apartment too, so it's easier for us to keep her on the pad. I don't mind it, my husband wishes she went outside though!

I was worried about the smell too.. I ask the vet everytime. This morning it was bad, like I almost wanted to throw up. I give her plenty of H2O.. 
I gave a sample to the vet. They said everything was fine


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*I* would prefer both my fluffs to use pads, as they would stay *much* cleaner that way, but they both use pads and go outside. mini prefers the outdoors, but she will tend to use the pad more in the colder months. massimo will potty outside if he's out, otherwise he uses pads. i have to say, mini is 4.5lbs and massimo is over 6 (he's my chubby bunny, due to the meds he's on) and they look very much the same size. you can only tell they weight difference when you pick them up. 7lbs is still very small. 

as for the urine smell... if i smell it, i change it! LOL! 
i change each pad 1 to 2 times a day, depending on how soiled they get.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

My malts are almost 3 and 1 1/2. They both use pee pads, but I will take them out at least once a day and they will pee and sometimes poo. However, I do not think 7 lbs is too big for the pads. I think if yours is anything like mine, it makes life much easier since mine won't go out in bad weather. Or, maybe I should say that they won't go off the porch is it is windy, sprinkling, raining, snowing, or anything other than a sunny day.lol! 
I don't know about the smell. I do know that sometimes mine will smell if they haven't been drinking enough water. But hopefully our vet will see this and post for you.
By the way, WELCOME to SM!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango & Tillie are pad trained. Tango is 8.6lbs and I don't consider him to be that big. I'm with Carrie...if the pad smells I change it out.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Both of mine use pads. Bruno is almost 2 years old (6lbs) and Mocha is 8 months (I think Mocha might be the same size as your little one). I chose to use pads rather than outside b/c we live in AZ. The summer months are HOT :smheat: and they wouldn't be able to walk on the pavement. If the urine smells, maybe just get a lysol/clorox wipe or if it's on carpet, sprinkle some of that carpet deodrizer. I find sometimes the little ones BARELY make it on the pad or it leaks. If you find you are having this issue, put a bad underneath the other or use a pad holder (Bruno LOVED to pee on the corner of the pad and sometimes would get on the tile - the pad holder fixed this problem).


----------



## laceyluv (Oct 23, 2007)

> Both of mine use pads. Bruno is almost 2 years old (6lbs) and Mocha is 8 months (I think Mocha might be the same size as your little one). I chose to use pads rather than outside b/c we live in AZ. The summer months are HOT :smheat: and they wouldn't be able to walk on the pavement. If the urine smells, maybe just get a lysol/clorox wipe or if it's on carpet, sprinkle some of that carpet deodrizer. I find sometimes the little ones BARELY make it on the pad or it leaks. If you find you are having this issue, put a bad underneath the other or use a pad holder (Bruno LOVED to pee on the corner of the pad and sometimes would get on the tile - the pad holder fixed this problem).[/B]


Yup I got the pad holder for her!.. she used to drag the pad around when she was a baby..lol like it was a blanky or something.

Sometimes I have to change the pad after she pees on it once, it's that bad! The most tinkle spots on there are 2-3.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Fendi's over a year old and is 7 lbs (eh, who am I kidding? 7 and a HALF pounds... :innocent: ) and we have her on puppy pads because we live in an apartment on the second level, so it is so conveninet for us. Whenever she needs to go, she goes to the bathroom just like a human. When the bathroom door is closed (meaning, someone is using it), she sits right in front and wait for that person to get out. As soon as the door opens, she goes right in. LOL Yeah...I love the convenience, personally. Although I do wonder from time to time if I should have outside-trained her. I tried, but just as everybody says, every dog is different.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Cooper started going outside around a yr old.

Gracie is indoor/outdoor trained. However I 'thought' she gave up her pads. She hasn't used them since we had our bathroom redone...a few months back. But with the rain we've had this week....she preferred her pad....fine with me. Her urine is not strong smelling...if I didn't look close, I would never know if she wee'd or not, I never smell it. Her poo isn't too bad either, I guess the food she eats has something to do with it.

All that said, I do prefer them to go outside....and if I dont want her to go on her pad, I just dont put it down, and she'll gladly go out....actually she prefers to do her business outside....except when its raining.


----------

